# Best shampoo/conditioner for double-coated breeds?



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I brush my dogs at least every other day (using a spray bottle of water or Citrus Magic spray), and they do not tend to get REALLY dirty. However, when I bathe them, what is the best shampoo to use? I've seen folks on here mention Miracle Coat and Spectrum 10...are there others that you would suggest? Also, is there a "rule" about how often they should be bathed? They are inside most of the time, are not working dogs, and tend not to have much of an odor at all. 
Prophet is double-coated, but has a medium, smoother coat like his GSD half. Russia is double-coated, as well, and has a longer coat, similar to a Great Pyrenees. Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss is bathed once or twice a month. As a service dog, he must be presentable at all time. Many times he only needs to be sprayed down with a conditioning spray and blown out.

Mirada is bathed two to three times a month, due to our show schedule (she is always bathed one or two days in advance of a show). So for my dogs it's not about being dirty, but being highly presentable.

I actually use Eqyss shampoo for normal bathing. I am trying an enhancing black shampoo for Mirada for show purposes, but Eqyss is otherwise the way to go IMO.

I also will admit that I have not seen a difference between using a shampoo formulated for dogs, and one formulated for humans. I know many people that have GREAT success with their show dogs using Pantene, VO5, Tresseme, and Aussie brand products.


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

I use Cain & Able for my aussie.

http://www.cainandablecollection.com/


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Xeph - thanks for the suggestion! As for the human shampoos, VO5 would certainly be very cost effective, since I have 215 lbs. of dog to wash! =)

drshdw - I love the essential oils and mild cleansers in this line. Sounds like a good option!


----------



## drshdw (Sep 30, 2010)

Shandwill said:


> Xeph - thanks for the suggestion! As for the human shampoos, VO5 would certainly be very cost effective, since I have 215 lbs. of dog to wash! =)
> 
> drshdw - I love the essential oils and mild cleansers in this line. Sounds like a good option!


Yeah I think their shampoo + Orijen kibble does her coat wonders.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Yeah, for dog coats I have to admit, for the price VO5 CANNOT be beat. One thing I will tell you is NOT to use Suave on your dog. I didn't have major issues, but I did end up with very dry coats...brittle.

BTW, I do recommend diluting all shampoos down a bit unles you have a stain spot. Makes for easier rinsing.


----------



## Tami (Aug 31, 2006)

I have used Coat Handler 15:1 clarifying for the last 3 years without any problems. The dogs are bathed frequently for shows (3 x's in 3 weeks this month) and I've never had any issues. One of my shelties has a harsher outer coat and I haven't had any problems w/the shampoo making his coat too soft. I buy it by the gallon for $36


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

For my Afghan I use Chris Cristensen products. I really like the results and since I've been consitently using them she's won her class at the breed national, a best of breed, and a best opposite sex. I bought a gallon of product for $30 and I use a lotion/hand soap pump to dispense the shampoo and contitioner so I have a consitent amount applied each time I bathe. 



Xeph said:


> BTW, I do recommend diluting all shampoos down a bit unles you have a stain spot. Makes for easier rinsing.


I second this, most shampoo are designed to be dilluted and sold as concentrates. 

You also need to make sure you're getting the water thru the coat so the product can get in. This can be difficult to do on a caoted breed, but it will make the rest of the bath much easier. Since you have a double coated breed you'll probably have to lift up the coat to get underneath and make sure the water gets all the way thru to the skin.

Rinsing is also very important. Once you think you've rinsed enough you should rinse once more for good measure. Any shampoo left in the coat will give it a "sticky" and atract dirt. Residual shampoo can also irritate the skin and case flaky skin or other sever skin issues.

I've also used human shampoo with nice results on my other dogs. My Dachshund have a sever skin infection due to an allergic reaction to a carpet cleaner. Jhonsons & Jhonsons oatmeal vanilla baby shampoo worked wonders on him and his skin was 100% better by his second bath.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

With my dogs, since they are double coated but NOT long haired, I make sure to press the shower head right up against their skin.

One of the difficult things to do with double coated breeds that have HARD coats (like the GSD...their hair should be a little coarse without being brittle) is that they are designed to repel water, so the dog can LOOK wet, but if you separate a section of hair, the skin and undercoat is completely dry >.<. You can definitely tell who has the best coat when you're bathing your dogs, lol.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Xeph said:


> With my dogs, since they are double coated but NOT long haired, I make sure to press the shower head right up against their skin.
> 
> One of the difficult things to do with double coated breeds that have HARD coats (like the GSD...their hair should be a little coarse without being brittle) is that they are designed to repel water, so the dog can LOOK wet, but if you separate a section of hair, the skin and undercoat is completely dry >.<. You can definitely tell who has the best coat when you're bathing your dogs, lol.


As stupid as it sounds, I always picture myself washing the SKIN of the dog and "ignoring" the hair, it helps me get down to the skin and rinse well. Same with drying, dry from the skin out; if you imagine the job being to wash and dry the skin the coat is just kind of there for the ride. 
I've used mane and tail in a pinch, and really like it on all 3 of my dogs. I will try the VO5.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

I used Mane & Tail and HATED what it did to my dogs coats, lol


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

LGR - that makes complete sense, thinking about washing the skin and NOT specifically the hair. 
As for brands, I've also read good things on here about Tropiclean...thoughts? While at Wal-Mart, today >.< , I found that they are now carrying Wonder Dust and Show Sheen, two products I am very familiar with having grown up in a family that raised and showed horses. I noticed the Show Sheen could also be used on dogs. Have any of you tried this? Obviously it would make the coat "slick"...would you need to dilute it? (On the bottle, it said that directions for use on dogs could be found on their website, but I have not found them!)


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

I tried Laser Sheen on my dogs. It's not Show Sheen, but it is another product designed for horses. I found that it did not cut static well enough, and it seemed to attract dirt. It's supposed to repel dirt, but it didn't! I found ready-to-use and concentrated formulas when I bought mine at our local farm and fleet store.

I use Nature's Specialties products. I LOVE Plum Silky for general bathing. I also like Quicker Slicker for grooming - cuts static, and repels dirt. Smells good too!

NS's bluing shampoo is amazing, also. It does not dry the skin like many other bluing shampoos.

These shampoos won't help if you need a harsh or hard coat, but they are great for those of us who need a silky coat.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

I located Tropiclean today at the store where we purchase our pet foods, and it happened to be on sale so I picked up some. I opted for the Oatmeal & Tea Tree shampoo and the Kiwi conditioner (which smells FANTASTIC!). I also picked up a rubber bathing mit with nubs on it like I used to use on our horses =)
Not sure if I have the energy (or enough towels!) to wash our two 100+ lb. dogs this evening, but I will try out my purchases soon and report back!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I tried Laser Sheen on my dogs. It's not Show Sheen, but it is another product designed for horses. I found that it did not cut static well enough, and it seemed to attract dirt. It's supposed to repel dirt, but it didn't! I found ready-to-use and concentrated formulas when I bought mine at our local farm and fleet store.
*
I like laser sheen (and show sheen as well) for dogs with double coats (thinking pyrs and the like). I dilute it like 12:1 for dogs. I do NOT like it on fine coated dogs and dogs with "hair" (shih-tzu, yorkies, etc) and I hate it on my papillons. I think it makes this coat type feel extremely greasy :X*

I use Nature's Specialties products. I LOVE Plum Silky for general bathing. I also like Quicker Slicker for grooming - cuts static, and repels dirt. Smells good too!

*LOVE plum silky...*

NS's bluing shampoo is amazing, also. It does not dry the skin like many other bluing shampoos.

These shampoos won't help if you need a harsh or hard coat, but they are great for those of us who need a silky coat.

*I got a bottle of VO5 to try out next time the dogs are due for a hose down *


----------



## jerald909 (Oct 7, 2018)

Here is a good post Top 5 Best Shampoo for Double Coated Dogs | Pet Daily Press hope you will find your answer.


----------



## jerald909 (Oct 7, 2018)

drshdw said:


> Yeah I think their shampoo + Orijen kibble does her coat wonders.
> 
> View attachment 21921


 I thing so.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

10 year old thread.


----------

